# ¿Tesis Ing. Mecatrónica?



## lugopaco (Feb 26, 2011)

Que tal, espero que estén muy bien. Acudo a su ayuda porque me interesaría crear con esta pregunta una lluvia de ideas para realizar mi tema de tesis en Ing. Mecatrónica.

No importa si está loca la idea, complicada o el tema que sea; el punto es que a partir de esto fluya la imaginación y esto pudiera ayudar a colegas posteriores.

Saludos y gracias de antemano.


----------



## solaris8 (Feb 26, 2011)

tal vez te sirva
http://www.somosmecatronica.net/search/label/Introduccion%20a%20la%20Mecatronica


----------

